# Quilt 2 Cut



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone uses the Quilt 2 Cut cutting system? Is it worth the $$ or some maybe has one they dont use and would like to sell.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

If you are talking about the QuiltCut 2 it is worth every penny plus more. I started out with a used first version (the one with the green mat). It worked well but the plastic measuring arm wasn't as accurate as I liked. But the version 2 with the metal measuring arm is dead on accurate plus the cutting bar is a bit thicker. I tend to use the measuring marks on the mat for full inch cuts, and the measuring arm for increments cuts. I can't imagine cutting without it.
The cutting bar is 3" wide so I now tend to strip 3" for things like strip quilts (ie. jelly roll race) and just love it for that. And angles? Wow! I can cut angles in less than half the time than with the standard ruler method.
I also really like the fact the fabric can be anchored securely and doesn't shift when being cut.

My only "ought" is the white mat is difficult with white fabric. I wished they had kept the green mat.

If you can afford one, I don't think you'll be disappointed.

This E-Bay seller has a good price: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Altos-Quil...093435&hash=item1a45014988:g:gJoAAOSwKIdajHcM


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Where can you buy them besides E Bay?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Where can you buy them besides E Bay?


From the company: https://www.quiltcut.com/. Amazon also carries it: https://www.amazon.com/QuiltCut2-Fa...pID=51kNYLn-9UL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch
The price on Amazon is the same as the website. I've never seen them in any fabric stores.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I would sure like one!!! I wish that they were cheaper....


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Thank you all for your answers . I did order one from the company it should be here on Thursday. Here is the link to their site quiltcut.com I am excited for it to arrive. I have 2 quilts to make for a friend the Hunters Star will be the first one than the Light in the Valley. I think this will come in handy to help with the cuts being straight.


----------

